# Graphic loader from OliverFromme



## kegf (Feb 7, 2009)

Did anyone test graphics support for /boot/loader from OliverFromme?


----------



## gnemmi (Feb 8, 2009)

I did and it works flwalessly well in here ...
Here you'll find my post on the list .. Read the whole thread if you must and you'll find that almost nobody had problems with it.

Regards


----------

